# My cc Dilemma- A,B, or C?



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Sorry to start another "what would you do" thread, because, I know, it really depends on my tastes, but I really value the feedback, and I am hoping to have an "a-ha" moment when trying to figure out this small dilemma. I have $250-$260 for an upcoming present. I am basically picking out my own birthday gift and can't flex above $260. I am trying to decide between three options:

A. a great box of cigars (cohiba siglo III or your suggestion)
B. three 10 packs (hdm ee, R&J Short Church, Monte #2 or Party #2)
C. or 2 boxes of good cigars.(Party Short, Monte 4, Boli PC, Upmann PC)

At the present time, I am looking to only buy cc's that I can enjoy rott. Is there any single box of cigars (at $250) that would make you decide to get 25 great cigars instead of 50 good ones? I wish there was a magic formula for quality vs quantity...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm...since it's your birthday, me personally, I'd go with one great box (Cohiba Robusto). I know you can't flex any on the $260, but at $270 you can pick up a box of Cohiba Siglo II's and a box of Party Shorts. Two very good boxes and would make an excellent gift for you.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Myself... As a person even newer to the CC world then you... Would go with 2 boxes of good cigars (Shorts and the Boli PC of the ones you listed).

Of course some puffers who know what the hell they are talking about will be here shortly to tell you the actual correct answer :wink:


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

I would go with B right this second, but mind cuold always change. You listed some great smokes there. Although look at some ROTT threads that have been discussed lately.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Interested to hear the responses


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If you're looking for ROTT, go with the shorts and the PC. From everything I've heard H Up 2 need a year, Monte 2's need at least two years, and Cohibas also need rest. Party Shorts are great ROTT, at least in my very limited experience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Grab a box of Partagas shorts and a box of Bolivar Petite corona's!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally, I'd go with C, followed closely by B. 

In my opinion the Bolivar PC is much better than any Cohiba I've had...keeping in mind that my Cohiba experience is almost exclusively limited to the Siglo line(excluding the V/VI).


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the Party short and boli pc argument but let me throw a curve ball at you. 2010 monte #2s seem to be smoking great and built correct. I have smoked several from 2010 and 2009 and while young they have been wonderful. I would hate to pass up the opportunity to snag a 10 box of such a magnifico cigar

My suggestion would be to go with a box of the boli or party and a ten pack of the montes.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I vote variety too.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I like the Party short and boli pc argument but let me throw a curve ball at you. 2010 monte #2s seem to be smoking great and built correct. I have smoked several from 2010 and 2009 and while young they have been wonderful. I would hate to pass up the opportunity to snag a 10 box of such a magnifico cigar
> 
> My suggestion would be to go with a box of the boli or party and a ten pack of the montes.


Would your vote change if I told you that the only monte's I can get are early 2011?

I do like that curve ball :nod:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

dahu said:


> Would your vote change if I told you that the only monte's I can get are early 2011?
> 
> I do like that curve ball :nod:


I am about ready to pull the trigger on some '11s and I am willing to roll the dice that the boys and girls on the Island haven't forgot how to roll these beauties just yet. At least I hope they are still good.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I am about ready to pull the trigger on some '11s and I am willing to roll the dice that the boys and girls on the Island haven't forgot how to roll these beauties just yet. At least I hope they are still good.


It's the grow season not the roll which will be the deciding factor of whether they are good young or not.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> It's the grow season not the roll which will be the deciding factor of whether they are good young or not.


You are correct. I was referring more to the construction issues that have been known to inconveniently plague the #2s.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thinking outside the box a bit.
It's a birthday..

2010 Grand Edmundo's LE
San Cristobal El Principe

It's about 10.00 more than you want to spend...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I like the Party short and boli pc argument but let me throw a curve ball at you. 2010 monte #2s seem to be smoking great and built correct. I have smoked several from 2010 and 2009 and while young they have been wonderful. I would hate to pass up the opportunity to snag a 10 box of such a magnifico cigar
> 
> My suggestion would be to go with a box of the boli or party and a ten pack of the montes.


Great thought the 09 Monti #2's are out of this world! It was not to long ago when this was unthinkable. They required many years to come around!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> It's the grow season not the roll which will be the deciding factor of whether they are good young or not.


Sorry not true the Roll is just as important as the leaf! To loose a cigar burns hot! To tight and you get a hernia smoking it! Roll is so important that there are a handful of Cuban cigar rollers. Who's Custom rolled Cuban cigars demand a premuim no matter what tobacco they use!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great thought the 09 Monti #2's are out of this world! It was not to long ago when this was unthinkable. They required many years to come around!


Tony, I have a handful of 2009's on the way, so that makes me very happy!

Have you smoked any 2010 or 2011 Monte 2's yet? I'd be interested to know what you thoughts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Tony, I have a handful of 2009's on the way, so that makes me very happy!
> 
> Have you smoked any 2010 or 2011 Monte 2's yet? I'd be interested to know what you thoughts.


I have not but have heard good things about the 2010's!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a suggestion:

One three-pack of Cohiba Esplendidos
A box of Party Shorts
A box Of Upmann Coronas Minor.

Smoke the Espy's on the weekend of your birthday. 
Smoke the others at your leisure.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Arnie said:


> Here's a suggestion:
> 
> One three-pack of Cohiba Esplendidos
> A box of Party Shorts
> ...


This is solid advice from Arnie.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very interested in this thread... As The card I use to buy CC's only has a $250 limit.. Keeps me in check every month.. Although I max it out on CC's and pay it off each month.. :lol:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> This is solid advice from Arnie.


that is solid advice. Without saying too much, I am definitely shopping at the wrong retailer if that can be had for anywhere around $260ish. I will be doing some extensive digging tonight. I do really like the idea of getting something that I wouldn't normally get for my birthday weekend! Thanks to all of you for all the the ideas! I knew that coming to you guys would help, seems like I will end up getting the best of both worlds, some great cigars to celebrate my birthday, and some damn good cigars to smoke and bomb

keep the ideas coming, I have a feeling I will adopt each of these ideas at one point or another!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Thinking outside the box a bit.
> It's a birthday..
> 
> 2010 Grand Edmundo's LE
> ...


Hmmmm, how are the LEs?

I can't find many reviews on them


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Party Shorts....BPC's...use what you have left to get some 3 packs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GregSS said:


> Hmmmm, how are the LEs?
> 
> I can't find many reviews on them


They will need much rest IMHO!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They will need much rest IMHO!


That's the exact opposite of what I wanted to hear oke:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Another Option. That I use frequently is to buy a Cheap box(100ish), throw in a 10pk, and fill out the rest of the order with a 3pk or two for good measure.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

GregSS said:


> Hmmmm, how are the LEs?
> 
> I can't find many reviews on them


Alex
Seldom do I disagree with Tony ,
but my box may be the best young cigars I have ever smoked.
IMHO even better than the 10 CoRo's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Alex
> Seldom do I disagree with Tony ,
> but my box may be the best young cigars I have ever smoked.
> IMHO even better than the 10 CoRo's.


There you have it a valuable lesson learned!
Taste is very subjective!
And of all the brothers on this forum!
And i love you all guys so please take no offense!
My taste coincides with BullMan 99% of the time!
This is the 1% or is it really!
Please allow me to explain!
His box might just be there right now!
A little different leaf mix roller etc!
All uncontrollable variables in a hand made product!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Grab a box of Partagas shorts and a box of Bolivar Petite corona's!


I've looked carefully through this thread. Lots of great advice. But if I was still getting started, having two boxes of 25 would matter a great deal. I don't think that you can find a better high quality low price option than the two Tony recommended.

Buy the bigger cigars and the ELs when you have a bigger collection.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

No one has mentioned the _obvious_ answer...

Buy FOUR boxes and find someone friendly to split the cost with!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd do B. It's all about the variety.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Option B for me but put the Monte Edmundo in there. Variety of smoking will reward you highly in the beginning of this journey. There is little point in buying boxes if you have not enjoyed that particular cigar to my mind. Each to his own but I see little value in buying supposedly great cigars if they do not suit your palate.

On a side note Bob, some of us think the Party Shorts are way over rated. Strength yes, finesse? Hmmm.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

If I had $260 and wanted some cigars that smoke well fresh, I'd grab a box of RASS and a box of Party Shorts or Boli PC's. That should be pretty close to your price limit (maybe $10 or so over with the shorts, a little more with the Boli's).

All these smoke well young, imo, and you'd get two different vitolas as well.

Good luck, lots of great options in this thread.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I like Tony's suggestion also (very close to my last order...lol) these are win, win cigars that rarely dissapoint...but If I was just starting out with Cubans, I would buy a bunch of 3 or 5 packs to check out the realm. You may like some of these ROTT, some not. Smoke the ones you like, put the others to bed. Buy more of what you like ROTT.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> No one has mentioned the _obvious_ answer...
> 
> Buy FOUR boxes and find someone friendly to split the cost with!!!
> 
> :biggrin:


^ win-win.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ win-win.


I thought about that, but how big is too big of an order? will 4 boxes draw the attention of customs?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

depends. some vendors will ship 'em separate.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> depends. some vendors will ship 'em separate.


ohhh!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

FWIW, I took Bullman's advice and ordered the 2010 Grand Edmundos, a box of Boli PCs and a few 3-5 packs today.

Don't know if that helps your decision or not


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

drum roll......

a friendly BOTL on the site offered to buy some of the sticks from my order so that I could come in at the $250 mark and get the best of both worlds. 
Went with a box of Boli PC's, 15 monte edmundo's, and 10 HDM EE's. 
Thanks a ton for all of the feedback guys. You really did help walk me through my first big purchase. now the hard part....waiting LoL!

is it normal to already want to buy more? eff.:crazy::ask:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

dahu said:


> drum roll......
> 
> a friendly BOTL on the site offered to buy some of the sticks from my order so that I could come in at the $250 mark and get the best of both worlds.
> Went with a box of Boli PC's, 15 monte edmundo's, and 10 HDM EE's.
> ...


Way to go Dan & the helpful BOTL involved.

As to your question, perfectly normal. The Cuban Curse. HeHeHeHe. Otherwise known as C.A.D. (Cigar Aquisition Disorder).


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

You won't have 10 year old cubans, unless you stock enough up to smoke for 10 years.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

dahu said:


> drum roll......
> 
> a friendly BOTL on the site offered to buy some of the sticks from my order so that I could come in at the $250 mark and get the best of both worlds.
> Went with a box of Boli PC's, 15 monte edmundo's, and 10 HDM EE's.
> ...


Not that it really matters either way, because the said bolt is still being super helpful, but he is buying the sticks from me, not for me. I don't know why i feel like i should clear that up, but wanted to :grouphug::tu


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

dahu said:


> Not that it really matters either way, because the said bolt is still being super helpful, but he is buying the sticks from me, not for me. I don't know why i feel like i should clear that up, but wanted to :grouphug::tu


We don't know either, but were glad you did. 

Congrats on the first big order, I wish, for your wallet's sake we could say it would be your last, but I think we all know that ship has sailed. :kicknuts:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

now for the fun part....


are they here yet???? oh well maybe tomorrow

are they here yet???? oh well maybe tomorrow

you get them 

are they rested from the trip yet...


----------

